# Can we talk about cosmetic surgery again?



## melodee (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey sistahs,

Here's a (hopefully) more lighthearted discussion for you.  Personally, how do you feel as Christian women we should feel toward "upgrading" or "updating" our bodies with a nip here and a tuck there.

I am contemplating some surgery and although you're opinion is not going to necessarily change my mind about the consultation, I just wanted to hear from you.

I also want to hear from those sisters in Christ who have had babies and have gone through some changes.  Have any of you gotten any surgery.  How do you feel about doing this?


----------



## alexstin (Sep 6, 2007)

melodee said:


> Hey sistahs,
> 
> Here's a (hopefully) more lighthearted discussion for you.  Personally, how do you feel as Christian women we should feel toward "upgrading" or "updating" our bodies with a nip here and a tuck there.
> 
> ...



I've had kids and my abs aren't what they used to be. DH even said I could get my tummy worked on if I wanted to. I won't however because I feel that much of the results I want could be achieved throught diet and exercise. I've seen it done before since I hang out at fitness forums and also when I've really dedicated myself to getting down to business. I also don't think it would be fair for me to have cosmetic surgery if I haven't done everything I can do first to bring about change. That is strictly my opinion.

I believe if that's what you want to do to feel better about yourself then go for it.


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

melodee said:


> Hey sistahs,
> 
> Here's a (hopefully) more lighthearted discussion for you. Personally, how do you feel as Christian women we should feel toward "upgrading" or "updating" our bodies with a nip here and a tuck there.
> 
> ...


 
Hey now, it's only putting things back where they belong after the turmoil of pregnancy, childbirth and breastfeedingWe don't have to give in to gravity without a fight!Besides, when we get to Heaven, the Bible says we'll be changed and have Glorified bodies....that translates into Holy plastic surgery to me Ya'll think I'm playing!


----------



## kbragg (Sep 6, 2007)

alexstin said:


> I've had kids and my abs aren't what they used to be. DH even said I could get my tummy worked on if I wanted to. I won't however because I feel that much of the results I want could be achieved throught diet and exercise. I've seen it done before since I hang out at fitness forums and also when I've really dedicated myself to getting down to business. I also don't think it would be fair for me to have cosmetic surgery if I haven't done everything I can do first to bring about change. That is strictly my opinion.
> 
> I believe if that's what you want to do to feel better about yourself then go for it.


 
I agree, diet and exercise, get to your optimal weight and body fat percentage....then call the extreme make over crew and order the following:

Breast Lift
Tummy Tuck
Fat grafting (i.e. transplant those fat cells in the stomach into the booty for my apple sistahs, or from the hips and thighs to the breasts for my pear shaped sistahs so that if you do regain some weight it'll go somewhere that'll look good)
And a little botox for good measure


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 6, 2007)

Ok.... (Sigh....) I'm gonna take it there....

I'm saved, sanctified, baptized with water AND FIRE(!), filled with the Holy Ghost and speaking in other tongues as the Holy Spirit gives utterance....

...and I have had plastic surgery....

I had a breast reduction six years ago this coming November....Now what?

I call it a necessary elective surgery. My shoulders were suffering and it was getting progressive... I could have been bent over over time....

Cosmetic/plastic surgery is just that, plastic on the FLESH.... The Lord is not concerned about our flesh, He's concerned about our HEARTS, SOULS, SPIRITS!!!! I think that on a natural level, the Lord cares about how we feel about ourselves, our bodies...and if there's something that distresses us, that distracts us from our relationship with the Lord, that's a problem... and if it's something that can be "addressed", if you will, Amen. The Lord created physicians, including plastic surgeons.... Just as with anything, when it's taken to the extreme, misused, abused, out of control, well hey, those folk need prayer....

P.S. While my surgery was successful, complications from the anesthesia resulted in me going into intensive care. I went in HEALTHY across the board.... got MUCH prayer before I went under.... and I didn't wake up after the surgery.... when I did come to, I heard lots of beeps and all kinds of tubes were all through my body. BTW, I was in one of the TWO best hospitals in the metro area.... It was physician error.... But glory be to God, I'm here today, healed.... the scars mean NOTHING to me because that ICU experience took over any distress about any scars.... And let me state for the record, I believe that the enemy wanted to use that as an opportunity to take me out...but the Lord had me covered.... the Lord is my hiding place.... that was the only scripture I could think of when I was out.... 

I got more praise reports when y'all can handle it!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 6, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Ok.... (Sigh....) I'm gonna take it there....
> 
> I'm saved, sanctified, baptized with water AND FIRE(!), filled with the Holy Ghost and speaking in other tongues as the Holy Spirit gives utterance....
> 
> ...


This is the most beautiful explanation that I have ever 'heard' (read) regarding Plastic Surgery.   Thank you for blessing my heart.

As for your saving Grace...your future husband was praying for you as well.  God kept you for His glory and for your 'husband's' desire.


----------



## chica_canella (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know, I will have to pray to the Lord about it because in the bible it says to be in the world but not of the world.  And ps seems to be a worldly thing to me.

Then again in the bible also says that God looks at the heart while man judges by outward appearances.

So,  I woud pray on it if I were you to know God's will.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think this is a decision you have to make for yourself, so I won’t tell you what to do other than go to God.  I think it’s not what we do, but why.  I don’t think God is up there in Heaven ready to condemn us for going under the knife (no matter what the surgery), b/c only He and the person getting the work know what that person’s “heart” and “motivation” is behind the decision to get that work, so I will never judge people that get plastic surgery.  

I think it can be good or not good, and only you know which one it is.  Sometimes, I feel like we as Christians are lead to feel sooooo guilty about being human.  WE ARE HUMAN!  All of these recent church scandals really remind me of that, more than any issue I take with the ministers.  It reminds me that WE ARE HUMAN, we aren’t robots, and we aren’t perfect, and that there’s nothing wrong with being human (and I’m not saying to feel free to sin).  *I am going to say something controversial (especially for the Christian board).  If there was a person who knew he/she was really ugly, and lacked confidence, and decided to get plastic surgery to become more attractive, honestly, I don’t think there would be anything wrong with that.  If someone is so unattractive that they can’t get quality, attractive people, and they decide to make the outside reflect what’s on the inside, I don’t think he/she is a bad person for that.  However, I do believe there are a lot of people out there who are trying to fix the inside by fixing the outside, and that’s a whole other situation.*
However, I do worry for people that have BDD (Body Dysmorphic Disorder), which I don’t think you have.  These are the people that will never be satisfied with themselves, no matter how beautiful they are, no matter how much surgery they get.  That’s an inner demon at work, and they are the people at risk for looking the most “plastic.”  Lil Kim comes to mind (and some other scary celebs).  I am linking an old thread on this topic and also some links to some articles on plastic surgery and BDD (which I don’t think you have).  If you want to look good, feel good, I think that’s okay, and God gave the surgeons the brain to perform these surgeries, so I don’t think they are useless.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=52341&highlight=cosmetic+surgery
http://www.gotquestions.org/plastic-surgery.html
http://www.massachusettsgeneralhospital.org/bdd/


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 7, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> I think this is a decision you have to make for yourself, so I won’t tell you what to do other than go to God. I think it’s not what we do, but why. I don’t think God is up there in Heaven ready to condemn us for going under the knife (no matter what the surgery), b/c only He and the person getting the work know what that person’s “heart” and “motivation” is behind the decision to get that work, so I will never judge people that get plastic surgery.
> 
> I think it can be good or not good, and only you know which one it is. Sometimes, I feel like we as Christians are lead to feel sooooo guilty about being human. WE ARE HUMAN! All of these recent church scandals really remind me of that, more than any issue I take with the ministers. It reminds me that WE ARE HUMAN, we aren’t robots, and we aren’t perfect, and that there’s nothing wrong with being human (and I’m not saying to feel free to sin). *I am going to say something controversial (especially for the Christian board). If there was a person who knew he/she was really ugly, and lacked confidence, and decided to get plastic surgery to become more attractive, honestly, I don’t think there would be anything wrong with that. If someone is so unattractive that they can’t get quality, attractive people, and they decide to make the outside reflect what’s on the inside, I don’t think he/she is a bad person for that. However, I do believe there are a lot of people out there who are trying to fix the inside by fixing the outside, and that’s a whole other situation.*
> However, I do worry for people that have BDD (Body Dysmorphic Disorder), which I don’t think you have. These are the people that will never be satisfied with themselves, no matter how beautiful they are, no matter how much surgery they get. That’s an inner demon at work, and they are the people at risk for looking the most “plastic.” Lil Kim comes to mind (and some other scary celebs). I am linking an old thread on this topic and also some links to some articles on plastic surgery and BDD (which I don’t think you have). If you want to look good, feel good, I think that’s okay, and God gave the surgeons the brain to perform these surgeries, so I don’t think they are useless.
> ...


 
Well, that's not that controversial, cocoberry.... Some "ugly" folk overflow with confidence and are not concerned about changing a THING! That's a beautiful thing to have....

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and connected to what you said, when people allow society to dictate to them what is beautiful, and maybe they don't look that way, that leads to low self-esteem and some desperate measures to "measure up", if you will....

I think one approach to the plastic surgery question is to consider FUNCTION over FASHION. So if a person has a condition that prevents proper function, e.g., something with the nose, "oversized" breasts, etc., then plastic surgery could address that. Or, as has been said, a person simply wants a bit of "reconfiguring" after life has taken a toll, e.g., children, an accident, a childhood defect, etc., and a couple of nips and tucks is the boost that pushes them into a new life. That's great!

I never expected to get a breast reduction. I fought it for a year.... Insurance paid for it because it was considered necessary.... I personally don't believe "elective" plastic surgery (e.g., breast implants) are worth the risk, but I know that my perspective is HEAVILY BIASED because of what happened to me in the hospital and because I had big breasts and um... I'm just saying folk should be careful for what they ask for.... 

I agree with everything else you said....


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 7, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> *Well, that's not that controversial, cocoberry.... Some "ugly" folk overflow with confidence and are not concerned about changing a THING! That's a beautiful thing to have....
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder*... and connected to what you said, when people allow society to dictate to them what is beautiful, and maybe they don't look that way, that leads to low self-esteem and some desperate measures to "measure up", if you will....



RR, We are here (as always).  I totally agree with this.  I’m going to finish reading your post, but I just had to say that!  I’m speaking about those who (for their own personal reasons) may want to change something, but feel like they are bad people or wrong.  I don’t think it makes them bad, if they genuinely feel that they want to make this change.  At the end of the day, it’s between them and God!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 7, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> I think this is a decision you have to make for yourself, so I won’t tell you what to do other than go to God. I think it’s not what we do, but why. I don’t think God is up there in Heaven ready to condemn us for going under the knife (no matter what the surgery), b/c only He and the person getting the work know what that person’s “heart” and “motivation” is behind the decision to get that work, so I will never judge people that get plastic surgery.
> 
> I think it can be good or not good, and only you know which one it is. Sometimes, I feel like we as Christians are lead to feel sooooo guilty about being human. WE ARE HUMAN! All of these recent church scandals really remind me of that, more than any issue I take with the ministers. It reminds me that WE ARE HUMAN, we aren’t robots, and we aren’t perfect, and that there’s nothing wrong with being human (and I’m not saying to feel free to sin). *I am going to say something controversial (especially for the Christian board). If there was a person who knew he/she was really ugly, and lacked confidence, and decided to get plastic surgery to become more attractive, honestly, I don’t think there would be anything wrong with that. If someone is so unattractive that they can’t get quality, attractive people, and they decide to make the outside reflect what’s on the inside, I don’t think he/she is a bad person for that. However, I do believe there are a lot of people out there who are trying to fix the inside by fixing the outside, and that’s a whole other situation.*
> However, I do worry for people that have BDD (Body Dysmorphic Disorder), which I don’t think you have. These are the people that will never be satisfied with themselves, no matter how beautiful they are, no matter how much surgery they get. That’s an inner demon at work, and they are the people at risk for looking the most “plastic.” Lil Kim comes to mind (and some other scary celebs). I am linking an old thread on this topic and also some links to some articles on plastic surgery and BDD (which I don’t think you have). If you want to look good, feel good, I think that’s okay, and God gave the surgeons the brain to perform these surgeries, so I don’t think they are useless.
> ...


 
Coco.... you and Relaxer have beautiful messages.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 7, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Well, that's not that controversial, cocoberry.... Some "ugly" folk overflow with confidence and are not concerned about changing a THING! That's a beautiful thing to have....
> 
> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder... and connected to what you said, when people allow society to dictate to them what is beautiful, and maybe they don't look that way, that leads to low self-esteem and some desperate measures to "measure up", if you will....
> 
> ...



I’m with you.  I have never had plastic surgery, and at this point in my life, it’s not something I would get.  I did at one time consider breast reduction myself.  I’m a small girl, with a whole lotta boobage (5’2, 98-106 lbs and I wear about a DD/F).  With exercise (yoga, some kickboxing), I’ve really been able to improve my posture.  Plus I danced growing up, so I’ve learned to “bear the broads.”  However, I know that if and when I have some children, I would like to breastfeed, and that’s a risk by getting reduction.  Plus, they’ll probably grow when I’m pregnant, so I’d rather wait until the kiddies are here before getting them sliced off!  Again, I think some people who get elective surgeries have internal insecurities and they are hoping the outside will fix (i.e. a woman with AAA breasts decides to get FFF breasts maybe hoping for more attention from men instead of liking herself and maybe getting them to a C cup or something realistic???).  I’m not against plastic surgery.  It’s available, and it does improve people’s lives, but at the end of the day, it will not make you happy if inside you are a miserable wreck, IMO!  It’s just like money.  External things will never make you happy forever!


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 8, 2007)

So here's my dilemia:  I've had 5 children (5 births) and I've breastfed all of them.  Whew!  Can I tell you that kids can wreck a body! I've always had small breasts B/C cup.  But now they are significantly deflated thanks to my crumbsnatchers.  The tummy is fat and the stretch marks are off the hook.  Sidebar: I heard a comedian say," Women we don't care about no stretch marks.  As long as you don't have what I got, We alright."   Ok, I digress.  So DH and I happen to be flipping channels and end up stopping on Dr. 90210.  And this doctor is explaining the affects of childbirth on a woman.  And all of a sudden, like a lightbulb turned on, he says "Give me a number and you can go and get what you'd like done."  I was like "For real??"   So now that it's really an option I'm like ummmm...yep:

I'm going to lose the excess weight.  I definitely want a tummy tuck though cause I don't think this tummwy WILL EVER bounce back.  But do I get a boob job???  I mean really.  I know this really isn't taboo for black women anymore but ummmm....do I really want to put a foreign object in my body....ummmm....I'm thinking maybe just a breast lift.  I'm just not sure I have anything to lift.  What do you guys think?  Breast lift vs. breast augmentation?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> So here's my dilemia: I've had 5 children (5 births) and I've breastfed all of them. Whew! Can I tell you that kids can wreck a body! I've always had small breasts B/C cup. But now they are significantly deflated thanks to my crumbsnatchers. The tummy is fat and the stretch marks are off the hook. Sidebar: I heard a comedian say," Women we don't care about no stretch marks. As long as you don't have what I got, We alright."  Ok, I digress. So DH and I happen to be flipping channels and end up stopping on Dr. 90210. And this doctor is explaining the affects of childbirth on a woman. And all of a sudden, like a lightbulb turned on, he says "Give me a number and you can go and get what you'd like done." I was like "For real??"  So now that it's really an option I'm like ummmm...yep:
> 
> I'm going to lose the excess weight. I definitely want a tummy tuck though cause I don't think this tummwy WILL EVER bounce back. But do I get a boob job??? I mean really. I know this really isn't taboo for black women anymore but ummmm....do I really want to put a foreign object in my body....ummmm....I'm thinking maybe just a breast lift.  I'm just not sure I have anything to lift.  What do you guys think? Breast lift vs. breast augmentation?


 
Song of Solomon....

Most of all prayer. God will lead. He always does. The importance is your health and safety. Some women are good candidates for implants; others are not. But let God lead and read the Song of Solomon and write down what the Lord speaks to your heart. 

BTW: I like Dr. Rey on 90210. Is his wife still acting crazy? 

In Genesis 49:25 God says, 

"...Even by the God of thy father, who shall help thee; and by the Almighty, who shall bless thee with blessings of heaven above, blessings of the deep that lieth under, blessings of the breasts, and of the womb: 

Sweet Mocha, God will lead you...

Your womb has been surely blessed; now your breasts are crying out... "Now it's our turn...Hellooooooo, anybody hear us.  Dr. Rey?  Somebody?"  

ETA: I just realized something, you have 5 Sweet Mocha's. Hence your name Mocha 5?  God bless your precious family.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Song of Solomon....
> 
> Most of all prayer. God will lead. He always does. The importance is your health and safety. Some women are good candidates for implants; others are not. But let God lead and read the Song of Solomon and write down what the Lord speaks to your heart.
> 
> ...


 
Yep.  That's it.  I have 5 Sweet Mochas.   I will definitely pray about this.  I think I already know His answer though.  

Yes, there is something very likable about Dr. Rey.  I love his over-the-top suits.  But his wife.  She seems to be bit of an unhappy soul.  She needs a lil' Jesus in her life.  I don't think she is acting up as bad as the last season but I don't follow it much.  DH and I just happened to be in the right place at the right time...just long enough for me to get the green light.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 8, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> So here's my dilemia:  I've had 5 children (5 births) and I've breastfed all of them.  Whew!  Can I tell you that kids can wreck a body! I've always had small breasts B/C cup.  But now they are significantly deflated thanks to my crumbsnatchers.  The tummy is fat and the stretch marks are off the hook.  Sidebar: I heard a comedian say," Women we don't care about no stretch marks.  As long as you don't have what I got, We alright."   Ok, I digress.  So DH and I happen to be flipping channels and end up stopping on Dr. 90210.  And this doctor is explaining the affects of childbirth on a woman.  And all of a sudden, like a lightbulb turned on, he says "Give me a number and you can go and get what you'd like done."  I was like "For real??"   So now that it's really an option I'm like ummmm...yep:
> 
> I'm going to lose the excess weight.  I definitely want a tummy tuck though cause I don't think this tummwy WILL EVER bounce back.  But do I get a boob job???  I mean really.  I know this really isn't taboo for black women anymore but ummmm....do I really want to put a foreign object in my body....ummmm....I'm thinking maybe just a breast lift.  I'm just not sure I have anything to lift.  What do you guys think?  Breast lift vs. breast augmentation?



I would go with the lift. I'm just not comfortable putting something like that in my body ESPECIALLY since some have to get them replaced every few years.


----------



## kbragg (Sep 8, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> So here's my dilemia: I've had 5 children (5 births) and I've breastfed all of them. Whew! Can I tell you that kids can wreck a body! I've always had small breasts B/C cup. But now they are significantly deflated thanks to my crumbsnatchers. The tummy is fat and the stretch marks are off the hook. Sidebar: I heard a comedian say," Women we don't care about no stretch marks. As long as you don't have what I got, We alright."  Ok, I digress. So DH and I happen to be flipping channels and end up stopping on Dr. 90210. And this doctor is explaining the affects of childbirth on a woman. And all of a sudden, like a lightbulb turned on, he says "Give me a number and you can go and get what you'd like done." I was like "For real??"  So now that it's really an option I'm like ummmm...yep:
> 
> I'm going to lose the excess weight. I definitely want a tummy tuck though cause I don't think this tummwy WILL EVER bounce back. But do I get a boob job??? I mean really. I know this really isn't taboo for black women anymore but ummmm....do I really want to put a foreign object in my body....ummmm....I'm thinking maybe just a breast lift.  I'm just not sure I have anything to lift.  What do you guys think? Breast lift vs. breast augmentation?


 
Two words: Fat Grafting! Have them suck the fat out your belly and put in the boobies. Recycle, good for mother earth...go GREEN!


----------



## star (Sep 8, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Two words: Fat Grafting! Have them suck the fat out your belly and put in the boobies. Recycle, good for mother earth...go GREEN!



I agree here. Do not let good fat go to waste. I think surgery is OK if you are doing if for yourself first. I thought about the moving fat from stomach to my small power butt which is nicely shaped but could used more fat. I also have enough breast for 3 people and if I would I get them breast reduction I would want to donate the fat to someone even though I do no know if breast fat is recylable/movable. But I love my breast and cannot see the fat going to waste. I am happy with my body since I have a small waste but would love to take some of the fat on my waste and move it to my butt.

This is the doctor I would use. The best in the country for all surgeries but famous for brazilan butt lift and he specializes in blacks. Dr. Griffin from Extream Makeover.

http://www.griffinmd.com/bb_page.html


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Two words: Fat Grafting! Have them suck the fat out your belly and put in the boobies. Recycle, good for mother earth...go GREEN!


Question:  I wonder why 'they' (the Cosmetic Surgery profession) don't endorse 'fat transfers' for breast augmentations as they do implants?

It would seem better to use body fat instead....:scratchch:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

star said:


> I agree here. Do not let good fat go to waste. I think surgery is OK if you are doing if for yourself first. I thought about the moving fat from stomach to my small power butt which is nicely shaped but could used more fat. I also have enough breast for 3 people and if I would I get them breast reduction I would want to donate the fat to someone even though I do no know if breast fat is recylable/movable. But I love my breast and cannot see the fat going to waste. I am happy with my body since I have a small waste but would love to take some of the fat on my waste and move it to my butt.
> 
> This is the doctor I would use. The best in the country for all surgeries but famous for brazilan butt lift and he specializes in blacks. Dr. Griffin from Extream Makeover.
> 
> http://www.griffinmd.com/bb_page.html


I love Dr. Griffin... 

ETA:  Do we need a Passport for all of this 'fat transfer' to other body parts/regions?  A green card, maybe?


----------



## star (Sep 8, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I love Dr. Griffin...
> 
> ETA:  Do we need a Passport for all of this 'fat transfer' to other body parts/regions?  A green card, maybe?



I love him too girl and I miss you. Ms. Shimmie we got talk again soon. I miss you. Yes, you need the green card in form of currency. His consultation was $500.00 for about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 8, 2007)

star said:


> I love him too girl and I miss you. Ms. Shimmie we got talk again soon. I miss you. Yes, you need the green card in form of currency. His consultation was $500.00 for about 30-45 minutes.


 I miss you too sweetheart...   Say when and we'll talk.  . 

Hey, money is just that...'money'.  It's not hard to come by; just hard to keep... "Spent", that is...

For you, precious Star...


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 9, 2007)

alexstin said:


> I would go with the lift. I'm just not comfortable putting something like that in my body ESPECIALLY since some have to get them replaced every few years.


 

My thoughts EXACTLY!


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 9, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Two words: Fat Grafting! Have them suck the fat out your belly and put in the boobies. Recycle, good for mother earth...go GREEN!


 
See, I didn't even realize this could be done!  I am sooo on it!  Thanks, girly!


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 9, 2007)

star said:


> I agree here. Do not let good fat go to waste. I think surgery is OK if you are doing if for yourself first. I thought about the moving fat from stomach to my small power butt which is nicely shaped but could used more fat. I also have enough breast for 3 people and if I would I get them breast reduction I would want to donate the fat to someone even though I do no know if breast fat is recylable/movable. But I love my breast and cannot see the fat going to waste. I am happy with my body since I have a small waste but would love to take some of the fat on my waste and move it to my butt.
> 
> This is the doctor I would use. The best in the country for all surgeries but famous for brazilan butt lift and he specializes in blacks. Dr. Griffin from Extream Makeover.
> 
> http://www.griffinmd.com/bb_page.html


 

Dang!  What can't you get on LHCF!!??  Thank you for this link.  Shoot!  Let me go get my pennies together.  On my way to lift up the sofa pillows...


----------



## melodee (Sep 10, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Song of Solomon....
> 
> Most of all prayer. God will lead. He always does. The importance is your health and safety. Some women are good candidates for implants; others are not. But let God lead and read the Song of Solomon and write down what the Lord speaks to your heart.
> 
> ...


 

Yah know ROTFL


----------



## melodee (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, I am amazed.  Thanks for being supportive.  I know that God sees our inner beauty; however, I gotta see the outer stuff every day in the mirror.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 11, 2007)

kbragg said:


> Two words: Fat Grafting! Have them suck the fat out your belly and put in the boobies. Recycle, good for mother earth...go GREEN!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Question:  I wonder why 'they' (the Cosmetic Surgery profession) don't endorse 'fat transfers' for breast augmentations as they do implants?
> 
> It would seem better to use body fat instead....:scratchch:



I often wonder this too!


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 11, 2007)

melodee said:


> Wow, I am amazed. Thanks for being supportive. *I know that God sees our inner beauty; however, I gotta see the outer stuff every day in the mirror.[/*quote]
> 
> Right!  Keep us posted cause I'm one step behind you!


----------



## Energee (Sep 12, 2007)

I've had plastic surgery and would do so again if needed.  I had a small breast reduction/breast lift. Paid for it in full and don't regret a penny I spent for it. My husband and I have two boys..after our last son was born I was left very saggy and a little larger than I wanted to be. I'd always been a B/C and was a 'DD' after having him (I know some people shrink after breastfeeding and pregnancy but that was not the case with me..I grew...lol).  I HATED having DD breast. I wasn't very saggy and had good tone but I wasn't as perky as I used to be and didn't like my new size and felt truly uncomfortable with it.

My husband loved my larger girls and didn't mind the sag at all.  However, I told him I was contemplating the surgery and although he didn't agree in the beginning..he eventually was very supportive because he knew it was what I REALLY wanted and wasn't changing my mind about it.

For me there is absolutely NO MORAL Dilemma. I personally do not think God cares about such things.  Your body is your temple and you should take care of---renovate/make repairs to--- the temple sometimes if needed be it through working out, dieting, surgery, etc...lol.  No amount of exercise was going to lift my breast up again. I went with surgery and guess what? My PS is a Chrisitian also. I truly love him. My husband liked him very much also. He just made the entire ordeal better.

In the future I would get lipo or something if needed.  I'd NEVER touch my face though. I want to always LOOK like me facial wise. I can always tell when people have work done on their face and it never really looks good. Lots of women in my area have had it done and I can spot them a mile away but it's their choice and if they are happy..so am I.


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 13, 2007)

Energee said:


> I've had plastic surgery and would do so again if needed. I had a small breast reduction/breast lift. Paid for it in full and don't regret a penny I spent for it. My husband and I have two boys..after our last son was born I was left very saggy and a little larger than I wanted to be. I'd always been a B/C and was a 'DD' after having him (I know some people shrink after breastfeeding and pregnancy but that was not the case with me..I grew...lol). I HATED having DD breast. I wasn't very saggy and had good tone but I wasn't as perky as I used to be and didn't like my new size and felt truly uncomfortable with it.
> 
> My husband loved my larger girls and didn't mind the sag at all. However, I told him I was contemplating the surgery and although he didn't agree in the beginning..he eventually was very supportive because he knew it was what I REALLY wanted and wasn't changing my mind about it.
> 
> ...


 

Love this!  My temple is definitely in need of a renovation!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 13, 2007)

I ain't gon lie, if I had the money I would have been went and got a boob job!


----------

